# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  У меня вопрос об украинском языке.

## strawberryfynch

Я имею вопрос об украинском языке...
Как сказать, "Привет" "Как дела ?" и каковы ответы?    ::  Большое спасибо!  ::

----------


## Leof

Я имею вопрос об украинском языке is wrong.
У меня вопрос об украинском языке.
Я хочу задать вопрос об украинском языке.
У меня есть вопрос об украинском языке.  
Как сказать_ "Привет" и "Как дела?"*,* и как звучат ответы\как отвечают на эти приветствия\как ответить на такие приветствия?

----------


## TATY

Привет! = Привіт!
Как (у тебя / вас) дела? = Як (у тебе / вас) справи?
(У меня) очень хорошо  = (У мене) дуже добре.
хорошо = добре
нормально = нормально
неплохо = непогано
плохо = погано
ужасно = жахливо
так себе = так собі 
спасибо = дякую

----------


## whinny

что значит In Post-Soviet Russia internet porn downloads YOU!
интересно   ::

----------

